# Waterman products in Marbella/Estepona area



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I recently treated myself to a smart set of Waterman (my favourite) writing implements, including fountain pen and propelling pencil.
But I now need refills.
Is there anywhere near me where I can get them? I know I could order on the internet but the postage/packing is as much as the refill costs.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I recently treated myself to a smart set of Waterman (my favourite) writing implements, including fountain pen and propelling pencil.
> But I now need refills.
> Is there anywhere near me where I can get them? I know I could order on the internet but the postage/packing is as much as the refill costs.


Dont Corte Ingles carry items such as this M ? I know we got some Cross refills etc for my OHs "special" pens in there a couple of years ago.

Sue x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I thought they might. Do they do a postal service for small items?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I thought they might. Do they do a postal service for small items?


They have a home delivery service but Im not sure about small items ? their website is pretty good though that may give you some help ... plus they have a decent Customer service helpline.

Sue


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

El Corte Ingls - General Services

Heres a link to their website services page M.

Sue x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Now that is very useful.Thanks Sue x


----------

